# Erneut Mutterglück für Franzi van Almsick



## Punisher (21 Mai 2013)

Ex-Schwimmerin Franziska van Almsick ist zum zweiten Mal Mutter geworden. Das kleine Söhnchen soll den Namen Hektor bekommen.
weiter lesen: Erneut Mutterglück für Franzi van Almsick - WEB.DE​




Erneut Mutterglück für Franzi van Almsick - WEB.DE


----------



## Max100 (21 Mai 2013)

Gratulation Franzi, aber der Vorname ...........


----------

